# Two Guys Garage - Episode 218



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Two Guys Garage - Episode 218*








*Cleaning and maintaining wheels and tires*
*Click to watch!*
​
On a side note, Bryan is a fun guy to work with!

:thumb:


----------

